# Graphics Contest #40 VOTING -- Addison



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Original:*










*Entries (in no particular order):*

*Entry #1*










*Entry #2*










*Entry #3*










*Entry #4*










*Entry #5*


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Everyone did a great job!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I want to thank everyone involved in this - I tried to stay out of the other thread but did pop in to see new entries and found myself tearing up at them.

I'm very glad to have found such a caring group of people.

Thank you all so much and the pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

OsnobunnieO said:


> and the pictures are beautiful!


 What makes them beautiful is the CAT in them.


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

I just want to send up a big cheer for Marie who entered her first graphic in this contest. Great job!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gypsy Girl said:


> I just want to send up a big cheer for Marie who entered her first graphic in this contest. Great job!


 HOORAY MARIE!!!!!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

fftopic


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks like we have a winner.  Looking forward to the next contest!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oops! I forgot to vote!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations to Gypsy Girl!  I'll close this thread now and Kate will select the next subject. Watch for Graphics Contest 41!


----------

